# Kona Park Operator



## SkyGT180 (27. September 2014)

Hey Leute. Ich wollte hier einfach mal wissen wer alles ein Park Operator fährt und ob oder was ihr daran gemacht habt. Würde mich Interessieren weil ich vorhabe meins mit der Zeit umzubauen.


----------



## downhillcalle (14. Oktober 2014)

Servus,
fahre ein 2011er Operator. Die haben sich bis einschliesslich dem Park-Operator kaum wenn nicht sogar überhaupt gar nicht verändert.
Kann dir nur empfehlen einen CCDB als Dämpfer zu verwenden!! Damit kitzelst du wirklich das meiste aus dem Hinterbau! Wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich dir gerne mal meine Setup-Liste zukommen lassen.
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 70kg und fahre eine 400er Feder mit einer Umdrehung Preload.
Gabel ist ne Manitou Dorado, kann dir die neue Boxxer aber nur wärmstens empfehlen! Der Wahnsinn das Gerät!
Gruppe ist komplett Shimano ZEE auf Ultegra Kassette und Kette. Sonst viele Sixpack-Parts und Fulcrum Red-Fire Laufräder.
Erster Schritt für den Umbau sollte definitiv der Umstieg auf den Double Barrel sein!
Grüße Carl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (15. Oktober 2014)

downhillcalle schrieb:


> Servus,
> fahre ein 2011er Operator. Die haben sich bis einschliesslich dem Park-Operator kaum wenn nicht sogar überhaupt gar nicht verändert.
> Kann dir nur empfehlen einen CCDB als Dämpfer zu verwenden!! Damit kitzelst du wirklich das meiste aus dem Hinterbau! Wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich dir gerne mal meine Setup-Liste zukommen lassen.
> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 70kg und fahre eine 400er Feder mit einer Umdrehung Preload.
> ...


Ja bin noch am überlegen ob ccdb oder vivid air. Auf jedenfall kommt ne boxxer rein aber eine ab2012 mit dieser Charger Kartusche. Wie viel wiegt dein operator ungefähr?


----------



## downhillcalle (15. Oktober 2014)

Vivid Air ist auf jedenfall auch super! Fahren ja auch viele in dem Rad. Aber der Double Barrel läuft wirklich erste sahne in dem Rad! Gute Progression (Zusätzlich zu der vom Hinterbau) und sensibles Ansprechverhalten. Ich bin richtig zufrieden!

Müsste bei 16kg liegen, vielleicht etwas mehr... Die ZEE-Gruppe ist halt nicht so leicht...


----------



## SkyGT180 (19. Oktober 2014)

downhillcalle schrieb:


> Vivid Air ist auf jedenfall auch super! Fahren ja auch viele in dem Rad. Aber der Double Barrel läuft wirklich erste sahne in dem Rad! Gute Progression (Zusätzlich zu der vom Hinterbau) und sensibles Ansprechverhalten. Ich bin richtig zufrieden!
> 
> Müsste bei 16kg liegen, vielleicht etwas mehr... Die ZEE-Gruppe ist halt nicht so leicht...


Weis immernoch nicht genau welschen aber muss ja sowieso aufs Geld warten Achso und was kannst du zum Thema gabel sagen? Ich wollte mir eine im Bikemarkt holen. Wahrscheinlich ne boxxer aber wenn mir einer sagen kann was für eine Gabel sich noch lohnen würde überleg ichs mir mal.( Gabel sollte nicht über 700€ gebraucht Kosten...)
Ohje is das leicht meins wiegt fast 20kg...


----------



## roofrockrider (19. November 2014)

*Nur noch heute: Kona Park Operator für 1279 € bei Zweirad Stadler*


----------



## hribman (10. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich habe jetzt auch das 2014´er Park Operator.
Gefällt mir echt gut der Hobel, leider ist die Ausstattung ja etwas preiswert. (was ja vorher klar war)
Daher habe ich auch schon ein paar Teile ausgetauscht, nach persönlicher Vorliebe.
Die RS Domain funktionierte mit der passenden Feder zwar ok, aber so richtig wohl
fühlte ich mich damit nicht.
Hab vorne jetzt ne Totem drin. Geht schonmal ganz gut, werde aber über kurz oder lang
ne Boxxer einbauen.

Zurzeit denke ich darüber nach was ich mit dem Dämpfer machen kann.
Wer hat den Langzeiterfahrung mit den Luftdämpfern? EIn CCDB air ware ja meine erste Wahl.
Oder sollte man vielleicht doch lieber beim Coil Dämpfer bleiben? Bin da etwas altmodisch, wenn auch
nicht unaufgeschlossen. Hab aber trotzdem irgendwie ein paar Zweifel ob der Luftdämpfer
denn wirklich auch dauerhaft toll funktioniert.

Wollte insgesamt auch gerne das Gewicht etwas reduzieren, bin gerade bei 18,4 kg. Speiche demnächst
andere Felgen ein. Die MTX33 sind ja auch mordsschwer. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch weitere Anregungen.


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Juni 2015)

die totem s auch nicht grad leicht. ne gebrauchte boxxer Team ist schonmal ein sehr guter schritt, das merkst du sofort. 
kannst ja später noch auf luft umrüsten, spart auch einiges. 

dämpfer, tjoa. der CCDB air ist schon ein top dämpfer, aber die einstellerei würde mich nerven. da mal das passende setup zu finden wird schwierig, vorteil ist das der dämpfer ne grosse fangemeinde hat, da sind für den 2013er Operator rahmen (du hast quasi den grünen von 2013 nur in blau) diverse einstellungstips zu finden die auf erfahrungen der user basieren. 

gegenüber nem coildämpfer sparst du auch min. 500gr. und die funktion ist tadellos. 

alternativ natürlich noch die coladose, der VIVID Air. weniger kompliziert, auch top funktion, preislich in etwa gleich auf dem gebrauchtmarkt. 

MERKE: bei allen dämpfern benötigst du Tune M damit der hinterbau richtig funzt. (beim CCDB glaube egal)


laufräder finde ich die MTX schon nicht schlecht, gewicht geht eigentlich. 
müsste man abwägen was ein leichterer LRS kostet und überhaupt bringt, soooo viel sparpotential sehe ich da nicht. 

ansonsten sind 18kg in ordnung ohne übertrieben teuer zu werden. 
ist halt ein haltbares bike.


----------



## hribman (10. Juni 2015)

Hey ja. Danke für die Tipps.
Mit der Totem hast du wohl recht. Ist wirklich nicht soo leicht, stellt momentan nur eine kostengünstige Übergangslösung dar,
wo ich wusste dass sie wohl funktioniert.
Habe zurzeit im Auge mir ne 2015er Boxxer RC in neu zu kaufen, bevor ich mir da was Gebrauchtes für nicht viel weniger anschaffe. Werde dann irgendwann, wenn mir danach ist, auf Mario oder Charger Kartusche umrüsten.
Je nachdem.
Idee ist halt erstmal was günstiges, neues zu kaufen und zu probieren.

Beim LRS hab ich mir einfach in den Kopf gesetzt die Optik etwas zu verändern und gleichzeitig Gewicht zu sparen.
Hatte meinen LRS gewogen und mich gewundert und dann recherchiert was daran so schwer ist.
Habe dann bei Sun auf der HP gesehn dass die mtx33 mit 660g angegeben ist...
Nunja, dann kam die Idee günstige Dartmoor Felgen zu ordern...
Werds einfach ausprobieren.

Zum Dämpfer: wegen der Einstellerei mach ich mir keine Sorgen.
Hab ja auch n bißchen Erfahrung.  ;-)
Da möchte ich, wenn ich schon 300€+ oder sowas ausgebe, direkt das Optimum, bevor ich hinterher zweifle ob nicht ein anderer besser gewesen wäre. Also da dann was Gebrauchtes.
Im letzten Rahmen den ich hatte, hatte ich von vivid r2c, Fox DHX5.0, Elka Stage 5 und zu guter letzt Fox RC4 alles mal getestet.
Alles aber coil Dämpfer.

Ja das Gewicht ist nicht soo wichtig, allerdings fand ich die ursprünglichen 19,2kg schon heftig.
Mein letztes Bike hatte 17,5, ohne dass ich da groß einen auf Leichtbau gemacht hätte.
Stabilität muss natürlich sein. Bin mit knapp 100kg auch nicht gerade der Leichteste. ;-)


Sent from unterwegs


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Juni 2015)

joa, musste den ccdb air nehmen, der ist ziehmlich gut. der vivid halt auch.. 

im endeffekt wäre es das beste was du vorhast, boxxer RC kaufen und entweder ne tuningkartusche nachrüsten oder die charger. ist billiger im endeffekt. 


die MTX33 sind halt wirklich nicht die leichtesten aber dafür stabil, fahre die MTX39... 

welche dartmoor hastn? andere farbe als schwarz?


----------



## hribman (11. Juni 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> welche dartmoor hastn? andere farbe als schwarz?


 
Ja. 
Werd mal schauen obs klappt (und überhaupt aussieht) und dann mal Fotos posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (11. Juni 2015)

Kauf dir eine gebrauchte Boxxer RC und eine Kartusche von M-Suspension. Zu der Kartusche findest du super viele positive Berichte im Forum. Ich selber bin auch sehr begeistert.


----------



## downhillcalle (11. Juni 2015)

@hribman , ich kann dir wirklich wärmstens den CCDB-Coil hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit und Performance empfehlen! Das wird ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 

Setup passt zum Hinterbau folgendes sehr gut (Hauptsächlich Park/schneller Trail):

HSC - 3 turns
LSC - 8 clicks
HSR - 2.5 turns
LSR - 8 clicks

Weitere Tipps kann man sich auch auf der CaneCreek Homepage in "The Lounge" holen.

Ansonsten käme noch der BOS S**toy in Frage. Passt auch sehr gut zum Rad, nervt aber durch laute Geräuschkulisse. Aueßrdem gibt es keine ordentliche Ersatzteil-Versorgung in Deutschland für BOS. Cosmic braucht immer ewig und drei Tage um da auch nur irgendwas auf die Ketten zu bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 337784 (14. Juni 2015)

würde mich mal interessieren was jetzt für ein daempfer genommen hast? creek oder vivid? 

hier meine Änderungen an meinem Park Operator 2014:

RS Boxxer R2C2 (2014)
Vivid Coil R2C (2015) Tune M
E13 LG1+Turbo Kettenführung
Thomson Direct Mount Vorbau 
Spank Spike Race 800mm Lenker 
ODI Lock on Grips
Reverse Escape Pedale 
Reverse Fort Will Sattel
Shimano Zee Schaltwerk + Shimano Kassette + Shimano Kette
Shimano Saint Ice-Tech Bremsen vorne 203mm + hinten 180mm 
Bereifung Continental Der Kaiser am Vorderrad + Der Baron am Hinterrad


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juni 2015)

bilder?


----------



## hribman (14. Juni 2015)

Ja sorry, bin noch dabei das Hinterrad einzuspeichen..
Dämpfer ist jetzt der Double Barrel Air geworden.
Macht nen guten Eindruck, bin aber noch nicht gefahren.
Also Bilder vom aktuellen Stand folgen noch.
Hab aber schon die nächste Änderung im Auge. Denn: meine Gabel ist momentan weiß - da soll noch die komplett schwarze Boxxer von 2015 rein. 


Sent from unterwegs


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juni 2015)

da bin ich mal sehr gespannt. find das blau hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 337784 (14. Juni 2015)

bilder mach ich morgen mal


----------



## hribman (16. Juni 2015)

So, hier schonmal mein aktueller Stand.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juni 2015)

Bunt...  

Schaut mit schwarzer gabel aber bestimmt klasse aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juni 2015)

Passen deine bremsscheiben eigentlich richtig zur bremse? Da sind locker 3mm verschenkte reibringfläche. 

Liegen die beläge komplett auf?


----------



## hribman (16. Juni 2015)

Ja stimmt, bunt, aber die Totem sollte eh nur vorübergehend rein. Die schwarze Boxxer kommt hoffentlich schon bald.
Morgen dreh ich aber erstmal n paar Runden auf dem Hometrail - Dämpfer testen. 

Wie kommst du auf die 3mm?
Das war so original. Und passt imho auch.


Sent from unterwegs


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juni 2015)

Vorn sieht man innen an den streben deutlich das da 2-3mm nicht benutzt werden zum bremsen. Deswegen die frage ob die beläge komplett auf der scheibe aufliegen. Gibts öfter mal differenzen.


----------



## hribman (16. Juni 2015)

ach jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst...
Ich musste erstmal überlegen. Ich glaube ich hab ne Bremsscheibe draufgebaut, die ich noch liegen hatte.
Kann sein dass es dort mal der Fall war...
Danke für den Hinweis. 

Hier kurz meine umgebauten Teilen, Änderungen gegenüber Original:

Lenker Renthal Fatbar
Vorbau Spank Spike BearClaw
Gabel Rock Shox Totem RC
Dämpfer Cane Creek Double Barrel Air
Pedale Spank Spike
Felgen Dartmoor Raider
Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary

Beim Gewicht bin ich jetzt bei ca. 17,4 kg (wenn ich richtig gemesen habe)
Vorderrad sowie Hinterrad jeweils 8,7 kg auf der Waage.

Die Felgen haben in der Tat nicht so viel gebracht. Ich hab die MTX nach dem ausspeichen
gewogen: 618 g, gegenüber den Dartmoor mit 558 g. Ersparnis nur 100 g am Laufradsatz.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juni 2015)

hinten würde ich evtl. noch auf hans dampf tauschen, ist leichter und rollt viel besser (war selber sehr überrascht)

wie fährt sich der dämpfer in verbindung mit der totem?


----------



## hribman (22. Juni 2015)

So, nun habe ich die ersten intensiveren, ausgiebigen Abfahrten mit der Karre gemacht.
Also, der CCDB funktioniert wirklich gut, auch in der Verbindung mit der Totem RC vorne.
Die Einbauhöhe ist ja etwas niedriger als bei ner Boxxer, daher ist das Bike prinzipiell natürlich
ziemlich handlich. Was mich auf meinem Hometrail nicht wirklich stört. Im Gegenteil eigentlich.
Meine Boxxer ist aber gerade unterwegs Bin mal gespannt.

Nun kurz noch zum CCDB air: musste erstmal meine Einstellungen erfahren.
Kam auf Anhieb nicht so gut damit klar - mit der Standard Einstellung schonmal garnicht.
Luftdruck habe ich jetzt mal vom Gefühl her etwas niedriger eingestellt (wobei der der SAG
soweit eigtl. gut hinkommt, bin bei 25, 26 mm, möchte dass es hinten ein wenig mehr einsackt,
sonst fühlt es sich komisch an, finde ich). Daher HSC tendenziell etwas weiter reingedreht,
und HSR fahre ich generell auch lieber mit etwas mehr Dämpfung. Poppt hinten aber noch gut beim
Springen. Gefällt mir gut. Probiere mich noch etwas bei den Low Speed Knöpfen. Mache die Druckstufe
da recht weit auf, soll ja sensibel sein bei leichten Wellen. Wie gesagt, experimentiere da aber noch etwas.

Hier meine momentanen Einstellungen:

HSC - 3 1/4 turns
LSC - 5 clicks
HSR - 3 turns
LSR - 10 clicks

Noch ne kleine Anmerkung: was mir nicht so gut gefällt, dass man zum Verstellen Werkzeug braucht und nicht
von Hand aufm Trail irgendwas mal eben kurz verstellen kann. Wenn man einmal seine Einstellung gefunden hat, muss
man ja nicht mehr ran, normalerweise.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juni 2015)

naja, die 3mm die die Totem kürzer ist wirste wohl so nicht merken. 

das Operator ist von haus aus sehr handlich, hat keinen ultraflachen LW und schön kurze Kettenstreben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hribman (22. Juni 2015)

Ach so, mehr macht es nicht aus? 3 mm?! Hab mir die technischen Daten nicht so genau angeguckt.
Ist auch egal, ich hab das Operator ja auch genau wegen dieser Eigenschaften gekauft.
Hatte es bloß als etwas unhandlicher mit der Domain in Erinnerung. Kann mich aber
auch täuschen.  Vielleicht dachte ich auch nur, dass es so sein müsste....


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juni 2015)

ja, die 180er gabeln SC (RS un MZ z.b.) sind ziehmlich exakt so lang wie ne boxxer. bei der SC gabel hast du ja die massive gabelkrone, die fällt bei der boxxer viel flacher aus was bauhöhe spart. vorteil man kann die boxxer natürlich verlängern. 


die totem hat 565mm und die boxxer min. 568mm einbaulänge. (zumindest hab ich das so gefunden.)


----------



## hribman (25. Juni 2015)

Kleines Update:  Boxxer RC von 2015. Ist jetzt n richtiges Bügeleisen. Die Totem war schon gut, die Boxxer fühlt sich noch n Tacken besser an.
Das Bike liegt auch satter im Anlieger. Einbauhöhe Totem war 561, die Boxxer steht auf ca. 571 oder sowas. Bike steht vorne was höher, Vorbau
und Lenker sind ein wenig runter gekommen. Mehr ging bei der Schaftlänge nicht.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Juni 2015)

die decals der boxxer passen noch nich ganz abersieht schon klasse aus.


----------



## hribman (25. Juni 2015)

Ja leider. Der Farbton sah auf den Fotos vorher stimmiger aus.
Naja, man kann nicht alles haben.
Die Fotos verfälschen es aber auch ein wenig. Live siehts besser aus. 


Sent from unterwegs


----------



## DerBarbar (20. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen. Dann klink ich mich hier auch mal ein.  Hab auch nen Park Operator. Gemacht hab ich damit nur ne kurze downhill Session. Mit allen Originalteilen. Wollt mir über die Domain nen eigenes Bild machen. Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen.... es stimmt. Sie ist sch.... Hab mir aber schon ne bomber 888, ne andere Bremse und nen LRS geordert. Sobald alles eingebaut ist gibt's Bilder, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## hribman (16. Oktober 2017)

Hey ja, wie schauts denn mit deinem operator aus?
Ich bin nun nach Abwegen auch wieder auf dem Operator unterwegs.
Ist halt n geiles Bike.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerBarbar (16. Oktober 2017)

Ja sorry voll verpeilt.


----------



## hribman (19. Oktober 2017)

Macht nix.  
Ich gucke auch nicht andauernd ins Forum.
Die Bomber is sicher nicht schlecht oder? Hatte ne zeitlang auch eine gesucht, bin dann aber doch bei der Boxxer hängen geblieben.
Verrichtet bis heute auch wunderbar ihren Dienst.
Wieso warst du mit den Bremsen nicht zufrieden?

Ich hab mein Bike auch wieder etwas umgestrickt, werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBarbar (19. Oktober 2017)

Hey. Ja Ansich ist die Bomber gut, aber die Feder ist bisschen zu hart für meinen geschmack. Und eine weiche bekomm ich nirgends mehr. 
Denke mal ne Boxxer wird auch noch kommen oder nen neues bike ;-) 
Fand die Bremse furchtbar, weil ich die nicht richtig dosieren konnte. Hab mir die Saint angebaut und die ist meiner Meinung und super. 
Wie gesagt entweder noch ne andere Gabel und Dämpfer oder neues bike.


----------



## hribman (14. November 2017)




----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2017)

das blau un das grün passt, sieht geil aus. aber das rot un der sattel?!?


----------



## hribman (15. November 2017)

Hey, ja sorry, genau die Teile suche ich noch... 
Stammen noch aus der Zeit mit dem roten Laufradsatz.
Was hast du gegen den Sattel?    Naja, mir gefällt der auch nicht so gut, aber
was kannste für einen empfehlen?  Fand den orignalen WTB garnicht schlecht, aber
der hat gut gelitten...


----------



## hribman (28. November 2017)




----------



## Soerenkl (18. März 2020)

[QUOTE = "hribman, post: 13017916, medlem: 144055"]




Så her er min nuværende status.
[/ QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soerenkl (18. März 2020)

[QUOTE = "Soerenkl, post: 16439378, medlem: 529416"]
[QUOTE = "hribman, post: 13017916, medlem: 144055"]




Så hende han min nuværende status.
[/ QUOTE]
[/ QUOTE] Hej .... jeg tænker på at købe en parkoperatør fram og sætte på af rock shox dh 2 enkelt krone med en 170 mm rejse. Men jeg spekulerer på, hvordan et føles, og hvis du kan føle forskellen fra de 200 mm, den skal og derefter til de 180, som totam har ??? Det gør lidt for den slappe ret ???

Looking forward to hearing from you - søren frem denmark...


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2020)

Lookin good, But, the white Fork? No. Sorry, but it´s to Crazy.


----------

